# How to set up F@H on Suse 11.3



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im sure you have all seen my ubuntu guide. Now that my laptop has found a new host OS it is time to get serious once again and install Folding At home. 

First we Start off slow the desktop:







The next part is easy in our process. We will be going here.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

The client we are after in this example is 6.02.
(6.29 has difficulties running uniformly on all linux distributions so I will revise later when it is stable)






Click the penguin and your download should start. Our filename will be "FAH6.02-Linux.tgz".

With the download complete right click and select "Extract here, Auto Detect subfolder". Your extraction option may have a different name but the trick here is simplicity just extract it to a folder.

The folder can be put wherever you would like. I recommend making it a simple location so it is easier to remember when using terminal.






Next up we take a look inside our extracted folder (the .tgz can now be deleted.) and make sure we have our 2 files. The 2 will be named like so.


```
fah6
mpiexec
```

Right click on either of these files and select "properties", After which you will be greated with a screen containing various information about the file. However this isnt really of intrest. All we want is the location. Highlight and copy the location of the file.






Now open a terminal no su or sudo privileges are needed. At the prompt type the following.


```
cd
```

Now hit the space bar, right click and select paste. The location you copied from one of the 2 files in your FAH folder should now be next to "cd" like so.


```
cd /home/Solaris17/FAH6.02-Linux
```

It should look like this.






Press enter now if it did not already change your current directory. You should have a prompt that looks similar to the above. Once you are in the FAH folder Their is only one command left to seal the deal.

Enter

```
./fah6
```

Your terminal should now jump to life and ask you to enter you user name team number etc for Folding At home. To quite FAH at any time simply close the terminal. To restart it navigate to the FAH folder using the terminal commands above (cd /home/Solaris17/FAH6.02-Linux) and simply pressing ./fah6 to begin again. Closing out of the terminal will shut down FAH but your progress will be saved.






Enjoy, and thanks for the contribution! 

Difficulty: 1/10
Time lapse: 10min


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2010)

What really is a bummer, is that there still is no GPU client for Linux. Nice guide, though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> What really is a bummer, is that there still is no GPU client for Linux. Nice guide, though.



ah one day though! and thanks!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2010)

Solaris, why don't you just use get / yum?  I found I was able to get F@H alot quicker that way.  Also, on some distros, you have to give permission to use the folders and everything inside them.  Might want to include that in there!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Solaris, why don't you just use get / yum?  I found I was able to get F@H alot quicker that way.  Also, on some distros, you have to give permission to use the folders and everything inside them.  Might want to include that in there!



FAH is no longer availible on the 11.3 repositories and I stated that su and sudo privileges are not needed. No permission modifications need to be made at all to get this to work it will read and write and execute with no issues.


----------

